# hip quiver ideas



## kykiller (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone have any plans or ideas on a hip quiver?


----------



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

That would be cool.


----------



## Jennings (Aug 17, 2005)

You can convert a bow quiver to a hip quiver. I found these 2 products:

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAKE-YOUR-BOW-Q...temQQimsxZ20090629?IMSfp=TL090629207002r30560

http://www.3riversarchery.com/Quive...+Quiver+Adapter_c14_s45_p0_i5026_product.html


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought about using a leg from an old pair of jeans as a starting point. Do a little cutting a little sewing and then use a couple golf club tubes to add some shape/rigidness. If I get around to it I'll post the results.


----------



## dave308 (Sep 16, 2006)

Its not a hip quiver but it works for hunting. Just attached a mount to my pack.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

dave308 said:


> Its not a hip quiver but it works for hunting. Just attached a mount to my pack.


now thats cool


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*I have one of the Saunders like the pix above.*

I made one as well out of a piece of web strap and a small piece of plywood with threaded inserts added. Works great and I worry about the plastic one breaking. Plus you can wear the hip clip and put an additional mount on your bow. That way you can have your quiver on your bow or hip what ever works best for the situation.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

What about something like this to convert your bow quiver into a hip quiver:
http://www.sportsandrectec.com/archerytech/sidewinder.asp

If you are set on making something like it, you could use some heavy leather, cut some belt slots, and mount the quiver's bracket to it.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I've had a sidewinder for several years. Works great on the belt of a super-fanny pack, and the angle can be quickly adjusted while crawling or walking.


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

I had an idea for one that just used lengths of bamboo with a specific diameter, attached together, and sewed up in some camo material with loops to attach to a belt. could cut up an old camping bedroll and shove some pieces of foam down to line where the tip of the broadhead would touch the bottom, and then try to get the diameter spot on for the widest point of the heads.
might work. won't cost anything, so no harm in trying!


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

no offense to anyone but you might be a ******* if, you put a bow quiver on a back pack to make a back quiver.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

no really that is a great idea.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

this is just an idea, but here it goes...:
take some 2" PVC pipe or other pipe or even the cardboard part of wrapping paper or paper towels and block off one end and then attach the tubes together. next cover the outside with something, I cant think what...? then put something over that, camo duct tape or camo fabric if for hunting or paint it and maybe put a decal on it if Its for target shooting. then attach something as a belt loop. that's real cheap and I've never done it before, so tell me what you guys think!! 

I found the picture below doing a googe search for "archery hip quiver". this is basically the concept Im going for. this one's alot nicer but ya know, there both doing the same thing!


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Hip Holster*

I saw on the internet a long while back a Chinese dude who made a quiver that looked like a gun holster from the wild west days. It was some awesome leather work and looked cool shooting on the range.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I've had the idea of having a tanned **** hide and put some tubes in it tighten it around the the tubes by the belly have the front legs wrap around my leg and keep the face on bottom would be kinda spendy but diffently get some looks having a **** clamped on my leg with arrows sticking out his you know what. It would be hot in the summer but nice in winter.
I know it costs about 35 bucks to have a **** tanned, atleast that what I was charged for my first 30+ pound ****. Still a cool Idea.


----------



## Tiggie_00 (Jul 18, 2009)

Best hip quiver I have ever seen is a 2 piece Fuse. You mount it to your bow.. Then just carry your bow at your hips. Really good for hunting... LOL :darkbeer:


----------



## tsgosnell (May 26, 2009)

dxtbowhuntersj said:


> no offense to anyone but you might be a ******* if, you put a bow quiver on a back pack to make a back quiver.


Then my neck is RED, I am makin mine today! :darkbeer:


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

i pictured a hip gun holster... This should be an easy project to create a hip quiver


----------



## gokartjon (Jul 9, 2006)

*Not homemade..*

Not really homemade, but I took one of those cheap allen cloth hip quivers and put a cardboard poster tube in it. Then I took a pool noodle and cut it to length. It will hold a bunch of arrows and they dont float free, so they are easy to grab...


----------



## mobhuntr (Aug 5, 2009)

*reference your hip quiver plans*

i have been wanting to make one my self, get some thick leather used for making saddles, cut your shape out and then get some camo material from wal-mart. then get some golf tubes cut them to length. then get a piece of leather cut to shape then cut your camo pattern out. take it to a shoe repair shop and give the guy 20 bucks to stich it for you. have him run a stich in between the tubes to hold them in place and give it a nice look. good luck.


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

i like the backpack idea!


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

Here is how I made mine long, long time ago. I found a piece of really hard tube card board, I believe it was for artillery rounds (by the way I replaced it with PVC later on) I cut a piece around 10-12 inches long and around 6 wide. At the top I riveted a loop so I can pass the belt, at the bottom I cut two slit and weave a 1" strap so I can strap it to my leg. To that piece I put an old PSE quiver (the one that have the holes) and I bolted on. I only put one bolt so I can move the angle of the quiver. I use this quiver for many years, until my friend took it from me. I which I had some pictures.

Lou


----------



## gilliland87 (Apr 5, 2006)

*hip quiver*

Tandy leather has some patterns for leather hip quivers and I am sure they could be made of cloth as well. Leather is my preference though.
http://www.tandyleatherfactory.com/...-00.aspx?feature=Product_1&kw=quiver+patterns


----------



## ArcherAlii (Nov 6, 2007)

Kydex is good stuff. Check this out
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1000951


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

pvc was too expensive because i can't get a tradesmen's discount. couldn't find many good materials for a hip quiver. my brother in law said i could grab his bow quiver and do something with it. gonna make it into a hip quiver. will post when done with photos.


----------



## stefan48 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hunter Dave said:


> What about something like this to convert your bow quiver into a hip quiver:
> http://www.sportsandrectec.com/archerytech/sidewinder.asp
> 
> If you are set on making something like it, you could use some heavy leather, cut some belt slots, and mount the quiver's bracket to it.


I really like the hips that quiver is mounted to!


----------



## bow_dmen (Dec 15, 2009)

I use the same idea as the guy with the backpack setup. I just use it on a peice of leather. Cut a piece of leather in the shape you want it to hang on your side. Cut two oval belt loop holes in the top area, lace it on to you belt, take your quiver mounting bracket that attaches to you bow hold it to the leather aand figure out how you want the quiver to hang, mark the screw hole of the bracket on the leather, punch out the holes, mount bracket, another variation I use is to punch two extra hole in the bottom portion of the leather and use paracord to make a leg strap to hold it even tighter to my leg for walking. PM me if you need some more tips on this one, but it works great.


----------



## ItchyBro (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is one I made awhile back.










Sold it and made this one.










then I added a top cap and side cover.










This is the side quiver I made for 3Ds and shooting in the back yard.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

boy thats a nice lookin one, goood job!!


----------



## Noobist (Jun 5, 2009)

i just ended up getting a bow quiver, and attaching to my web belt with a clip and strap. i'll get a pic up later on.


----------



## lonemilker (Feb 28, 2008)

dave308 said:


> Its not a hip quiver but it works for hunting. Just attached a mount to my pack.


do you just screw this right into the backpack and then put washers and screws on the inside? i was just wondering if you have to worry about the material ripping, neat idea though.


----------

